# New here



## Todd Atkins Show (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a podcast where I speak to various martial artists.  Mostly in MMA realm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jobo (Nov 27, 2020)

Todd Atkins Show said:


> I have a podcast where I speak to various martial artists.  Mostly in MMA realm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice to meet you todd


----------



## Buka (Nov 27, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Todd.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Todd


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 7, 2020)

Welcome Todd to the Forum


----------

